# Cost of living-lastyle7



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope I don't violate any rules by starting a thread to reply to a Q in another thread.

I live in San Jose de Buenavista. A 2 hr van ride from IloIlo, it is a small, 40k, city that seems to be thriving, lots of new building going on, a Robinsons' starting to be built here. It is not a tourist place by any means. I came here to visit a friend, met my fiance and decided I was going to stay. It is a quiet and slow place. Not many foreigners here so far. From what I have seen in 6 months is very little crime and for the most part pretty friendly people.

Everybody has their own idea of what they want, I have found mine, have had enough of the rat race and looking for a quiet but interesting place/area to spend many years. Boracay is 4 hr bus ride, Guimaras is the 2 hr van ride plus the short ferry away.

It is working for me, hope you find something that works for you.

Cheers


----------

